# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Street Fighter Controls (Flawless Simulation)

## Jacob Roman

Ever wanted to know how to throw a Haduken or even perform a Sonic Boom but couldn't figure out how to implement it into your game? Well look no further cause you won't find code like this anywhere else. I managed to pull it off. It might be different than how Capcom did it but its the exact SF Controls! On top of that, just like in Street Fighter, you have under 0.1 seconds to toss your Haduken as well as your Shoryuken and Hurricane Kick. You also can toss a Sonic Boom charging back for 2 seconds or more, press forward and the punch button. What I did was put the control info into 2 separate strings, one for motion and the other for charge. The motion string is cleared after 0.1 sec while the charge is cleared once it's neutral. Enjoy the code. 

Use Numpad 8, 5, 4, and 6 for Up Down, Forward, Backward.
Use A S D for Light Punch, Medium Punch, Heavy Punch
Use Z X C for Light Kick, Medium Kick, Heavy Kick

----------

